# Top 10 baby names the year you were born?



## polo_princess

What were the top 10 baby names for the year you were born? Thought it'd be interesting to see how times change ....

https://babynamesworld.parentsconnect.com/

This site also displays the top 1,000 names for each year ... is your own name on that list and what number?

For me ...

1986

*Girls*
Jessica
Ashley
Amanda
Jenifer
Sarah
Stephanie 
Nicole
Brittany
Heather
Elizabeth

*Boys*
Michael
Christopher
Matthew
Joshua
David
Daniel
James
Andrew
Robert
John

My name comes *62nd* :)


----------



## smartie

My name soesnt even appear in the year I was born, I dont have an unusual name either :shrug:


----------



## smartie

Just realised that its the US top 1000 names though!


----------



## Kirstin

1 Jessica 
2 Ashley 
3 Brittany 
4 Amanda 
5 Sarah 
6 Samantha 
7 Jennifer 
8 Stéphanie
9 Lauren
10 Elizabeth


----------



## Serene123

1989

*Girls*
Jessica
Ashley
Brittany
Amanda
Sarah
Samantha
Jennifer
Stephanie
Lauren
Elizabeth

*Boys*
Michael
Christopher
Matthew
Joshua
David
Daniel
Andrew
Justin (that's the only one that suprised me)
James
Robert

*My names number 44 *


----------



## Rebaby

In 1984 the top 10 US girls names were:

Jennifer
Jessica
Ashley
Amanda
Sarah
Stephanie
Nicole
Melissa
Heather
Elizabeth

In the US list my name doesn't feature until 23rd but in the UK list (which i found at babycentre.co.uk) my name is in the top 5 for the year i was born!


----------



## princess_bump

1984 - top boys and girls names

1	Michael	
2	Christopher	
3	Jennifer
4	Matthew
5	Jessica
6	Joshua
7	Ashley	
8	David


----------



## Erised

Top 10 Girl names for 1987:

Jessica
Ashley
Amanda
Jennifer
Sarah
Stéphanie
Brittany	
Nicole
Heather
Elizabeth

And my name (Elvira) hasn't been in the top 1000 since 1981, in which it was #926


----------



## polo_princess

When i was looking through my own name on the graph for statistics apparently my name was a boys name in the 1800's :rofl:


----------



## Tabs

*1980*

*Girls*

1	Jennifer
2	Amanda
3	Jessica	
4	Melissa
5	Sarah	
6	Heather	
7	Nicole 
8	Amy
9	Elizabeth
10	Michelle


*Boys*

1	Michael
2	Christopher
3	Jason
4	David
5	James
6	Matthew
7	Joshua
8	John
9	Robert
10	Joseph



My name, *Tabatha*, was ranked *340* in the top 1000 girls names in *1980*. (Although these are US stats.... don't know about the UK?!)


----------



## jms895

Tabs said:


> *1980*
> 
> *Girls*
> 
> 1	Jennifer
> 2	Amanda
> 3	Jessica
> 4	Melissa
> 5	Sarah
> 6	Heather
> 7	Nicole
> 8	Amy
> 9	Elizabeth
> 10	Michelle
> 
> 
> *Boys*
> 
> 1	Michael
> 2	Christopher
> 3	Jason
> 4	David
> 5	James
> 6	Matthew
> 7	Joshua
> 8	John
> 9	Robert
> 10	Joseph
> 
> 
> 
> My name, *Tabatha*, was ranked *340* in the top 1000 girls names in *1980*. (Although these are US stats.... don't know about the UK?!)

Ditto 1980 for me!! I am Jade and was named after Jade Jagger!!


----------



## Tabs

My Mum loved the TV show "Bewitched"!! :rofl:

My name is usually spelt with an "i" not an "a" (ie Tab*i*tha not Tab*a*tha) but the midwife wrote it down wrong, and it just stuck!! :dohh:


Just got to work on being able to wiggle my nose now, and then job's a good'un!! :rofl:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

*1976* (Eek! I'm old! :rofl: )

*Top 10 Girls' Names*

Jennifer
Amy
Melissa
Heather
Angela
Michelle
Kimberly
Jessica
Lisa
Amanda

*Top 10 Boys' Names*

Michael
Jason
Christopher
David
James
John
Robert
Brian
Matthew
Daniel

*My name - Anna - was #78 that year.*


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

In 1977 

*Girls*
Jennifer
Melissa
Amy
Jessica
Heather
Angela
Michelle
Kimberly
Amanda
Kelly

*Boys
*
Michael
Jason
Christopher
David
James
Robert
John
Brian
Matthew 
Joseph

I couldn't see Nicola for 1977, I was going a bit boss eyed looking...


----------



## xJG30

*Girls*

1 Jennifer 
2 Jessica
3 Ashley
4 Amanda
5 Sarah
6 Stéphanie
7 Nicole 
8 Melissa
9 Heather
10 Elizabeth


----------



## sarah1989

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> 1989
> 
> *Girls*
> Jessica
> Ashley
> Brittany
> Amanda
> *Sarah*
> Samantha
> Jennifer
> Stephanie
> Lauren
> Elizabeth
> 
> *Boys*
> Michael
> Christopher
> Matthew
> Joshua
> David
> Daniel
> Andrew
> Justin (that's the only one that suprised me)
> James
> Robert
> 
> *My names number 44 *

Not surprising lol, never had a class without at least 2 other Sarah's :dohh:


----------



## Jemma_x

1990

Jessica
Ashley
Brittany
Amanda
Samantha 
Sarah
Stephanie
Jennifer
Elizabeth
Lauren

Couldnt find my name in top 1000:(


----------



## aidensxmomma

*1991*

1. Ashley
2. Jessica
3. Brittany
4. Amanda
5. Samantha
6. Sarah
7. Stephanie
8. Jennifer
9. Elizabeth
10. Emily

Tara is #104 on the list, but my name is spelled Terah, which is probably never going to be on any list anywhere. :rofl:


----------



## morri

[/code] Baby Names

Code:
         [LEFT]
 [COLOR=#1d83be][/COLOR] [/LEFT]
  


 [IMG]https://babynamesworld.parentsconnect.com/images/s.gif[/IMG]
 
        1 [URL="https://babynamesworld.parentsconnect.com/meaning_of_Michael.html"][B]Michael[/B][/URL] Boy 
65375 Who is like God? [URL="https://babynamesworld.parentsconnect.com/meaning_of_Michael.html"]More...[/URL] 
[URL="https://javascript%3Cb%3E%3C/b%3E:;"][IMG]https://babynamesworld.parentsconnect.com/images/s.gif[/IMG][/URL]
 [URL="https://javascript%3Cb%3E%3C/b%3E:;"]Add[/URL]  
 2 [URL="https://babynamesworld.parentsconnect.com/meaning_of_Christopher.html"][B]Christopher[/B][/URL] Boy 
60101 Bearer of Christ [URL="https://babynamesworld.parentsconnect.com/meaning_of_Christopher.html"]More...[/URL] 
[URL="https://javascript%3Cb%3E%3C/b%3E:;"][IMG]https://babynamesworld.parentsconnect.com/images/s.gif[/IMG][/URL]
 [URL="https://javascript%3Cb%3E%3C/b%3E:;"]Add[/URL]  
 3 [URL="https://babynamesworld.parentsconnect.com/meaning_of_Jessica.html"][B]Jessica[/B][/URL] Girl 
48562 N/A [URL="https://babynamesworld.parentsconnect.com/meaning_of_Jessica.html"]More...[/URL] 
[URL="https://javascript%3Cb%3E%3C/b%3E:;"][IMG]https://babynamesworld.parentsconnect.com/images/s.gif[/IMG][/URL]
 [URL="https://javascript%3Cb%3E%3C/b%3E:;"]Add[/URL]  
 4 [URL="https://babynamesworld.parentsconnect.com/meaning_of_Ashley.html"][B]Ashley[/B][/URL] Both 
47482 Ash wood [URL="https://babynamesworld.parentsconnect.com/meaning_of_Ashley.html"]More...[/URL] 
[URL="https://javascript%3Cb%3E%3C/b%3E:;"][IMG]https://babynamesworld.parentsconnect.com/images/s.gif[/IMG][/URL]
 [URL="https://javascript%3Cb%3E%3C/b%3E:;"]Add[/URL]  
 5 [URL="https://babynamesworld.parentsconnect.com/meaning_of_Matthew.html"][B]Matthew[/B][/URL] Boy 
47326 Gift of God [URL="https://babynamesworld.parentsconnect.com/meaning_of_Matthew.html"]More...[/URL] 
[URL="https://javascript%3Cb%3E%3C/b%3E:;"][IMG]https://babynamesworld.parentsconnect.com/images/s.gif[/IMG][/URL]
 [URL="https://javascript%3Cb%3E%3C/b%3E:;"]Add[/URL]  
 6 [URL="https://babynamesworld.parentsconnect.com/meaning_of_Jennifer.html"][B]Jennifer[/B][/URL] Girl 
42790 White; fair; smo... [URL="https://babynamesworld.parentsconnect.com/meaning_of_Jennifer.html"]More...[/URL] 
[URL="https://javascript%3Cb%3E%3C/b%3E:;"][IMG]https://babynamesworld.parentsconnect.com/images/s.gif[/IMG][/URL]
 [URL="https://javascript%3Cb%3E%3C/b%3E:;"]Add[/URL]  
 7 [URL="https://babynamesworld.parentsconnect.com/meaning_of_Joshua.html"][B]Joshua[/B][/URL] Boy 
42450 God rescues [URL="https://babynamesworld.parentsconnect.com/meaning_of_Joshua.html"]More...[/URL] 
[URL="https://javascript%3Cb%3E%3C/b%3E:;"][IMG]https://babynamesworld.parentsconnect.com/images/s.gif[/IMG][/URL]
 [URL="https://javascript%3Cb%3E%3C/b%3E:;"]Add[/URL]  
 8 [URL="https://babynamesworld.parentsconnect.com/meaning_of_Amanda.html"][B]Amanda[/B][/URL]



and German (since I am German )


Code:
[B] [URL="https://www.beliebte-vornamen.de/1985"] die beliebtesten Vornamen des Jahres 1985[/URL] [/B]

     
  
 MädchenJungen 
[LIST=1]
[*] [URL="https://www.beliebte-vornamen.de/julia.htm"]Julia[/URL]
[*] [URL="https://www.beliebte-vornamen.de/stefanie.htm"]Stefanie / Stephanie[/URL]
[*] [URL="https://www.beliebte-vornamen.de/jennifer.htm"]Jennifer[/URL]
[*] [URL="https://www.beliebte-vornamen.de/katharina.htm"]Katharina / Catharina / Katarina[/URL]
[*] [URL="https://www.beliebte-vornamen.de/sarah.htm"]Sarah / Sara[/URL]
[*] [URL="https://www.beliebte-vornamen.de/4559-anna.htm"]Anna[/URL]
[*] [URL="https://www.beliebte-vornamen.de/sandra.htm"]Sandra[/URL]
[*] [URL="https://www.beliebte-vornamen.de/katrin.htm"]Catrin / Katrin / Kathrin[/URL]
[*] [URL="https://www.beliebte-vornamen.de/nadine.htm"]Nadine[/URL]
[*] [URL="https://www.beliebte-vornamen.de/4994-franziska.htm"]Franziska[/URL]
[/LIST]
 
[LIST=1]
[*] [URL="https://www.beliebte-vornamen.de/4617-christian.htm"]Christian[/URL]
[*] [URL="https://www.beliebte-vornamen.de/4801-daniel.htm"]Daniel[/URL]
[*] [URL="https://www.beliebte-vornamen.de/sebastian.htm"]Sebastian[/URL]
[*] [URL="https://www.beliebte-vornamen.de/4886-alexander.htm"]Alexander[/URL]
[*] [URL="https://www.beliebte-vornamen.de/stefan.htm"]Stefan / Stephan[/URL]
[*] [URL="https://www.beliebte-vornamen.de/jan.htm"]Jan[/URL]
[*] [URL="https://www.beliebte-vornamen.de/martin.htm"]Martin[/URL]
[*] [URL="https://www.beliebte-vornamen.de/tobias.htm"]Tobias[/URL]
[*] [URL="https://www.beliebte-vornamen.de/5382-florian.htm"]Florian[/URL]
[*] [URL="https://www.beliebte-vornamen.de/philipp.htm"]Philip / Philipp[/URL]
[/LIST]


----------



## Elphaba

1979 for me. I seem to remember the most common girls names in my year at school were Emma and Louise (though obviously I'm in the UK not US).

GIRLS
Jennifer 
Melissa 
Amanda
Jessica 
Amy 
Sarah
Heather
Angela
Nicole 
Michelle

BOYS
Michael
Christopher
Jason
David
James
Matthew
John
Robert
Joshua
Brian

My name (Kerry) came in at 251 for girls and 358 for boys that year. Seems to have been most popular about ten years before I was born.

K x


----------



## baby.love

jms895 said:


> Tabs said:
> 
> 
> *1980*
> 
> *Girls*
> 
> 1	Jennifer
> 2	Amanda
> 3	Jessica
> 4	Melissa
> 5	Sarah
> 6	Heather
> 7	Nicole
> 8	Amy
> 9	Elizabeth
> 10	Michelle
> 
> 
> *Boys*
> 
> 1	Michael
> 2	Christopher
> 3	Jason
> 4	David
> 5	James
> 6	Matthew
> 7	Joshua
> 8	John
> 9	Robert
> 10	Joseph
> 
> 
> 
> My name, *Tabatha*, was ranked *340* in the top 1000 girls names in *1980*. (Although these are US stats.... don't know about the UK?!)
> 
> Ditto 1980 for me!! I am Jade and was named after Jade Jagger!!Click to expand...

I'm a 1980 baby too and my name (Leah) was #84


----------



## jacky24

*1983*

Im 53 on the list but none with my spelling.. Jacquiline

*Girls*
Jennifer
Jessica
Amanda
Ashley
Sarah
Melissa
Nicole 
Stephanie
Heather 
Elizabeth

*Boys*
Micheal
Christopher
Matthew
David
Joshua
James
Jason
Daniel
John
Robert

And very strange as in my class we were 5 Jacky's.. But my name was the only one not spelled Jacqueline!!!!!:dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## Beautywithin

1986

Girls
Jessica
Ashley
Amanda
Jenifer
Sarah
Stephanie 
Nicole
Brittany
Heather
Elizabeth


----------



## minnie83

My name is at number 274! :dohh: I thought my name was quite common, there were loads of us in my year at school!


----------



## britt1986

1986

Girls
Jessica
Ashley
Amanda
Jenifer
Sarah
Stephanie 
Nicole
Brittany-----my name (8th)
Heather
Elizabeth


----------



## MissyMojo

*1986*

1 Jessica 
2 Ashley 
3 Amanda 
4 Jennifer
5 Sarah 
6 Stéphanie
7 Nicole 
8 Brittany 
9 Heather 
10 Elizabeth 

joanna is 126.
*Joanne is 469*


----------



## MissyMojo

cannot find uk stats anywhere for the life of me tho


----------



## Dani_b

1986 mine was 16th. there were 4 of us in my year at school.
OH 1979 34th


----------



## dawny690

*1981*

1 Michael Boy
2 Jennifer Girl
3 Christopher Boy
4 Matthew Boy
5 Jessica Girl
6 Jason Boy
7 David Boy
8 Joshua Boy
9 James Boy
10 John Boy

My name Dawn #159 :shock:


----------



## reallytinyamy

Tabs said:


> *1980*
> 
> *Girls*
> 
> 1	Jennifer
> 2	Amanda
> 3	Jessica
> 4	Melissa
> 5	Sarah
> 6	Heather
> 7	Nicole
> *8	Amy*
> 9	Elizabeth
> 10	Michelle
> 
> 
> *Boys*
> 
> 1	Michael
> 2	Christopher
> 3	Jason
> 4	David
> 5	James
> 6	Matthew
> 7	Joshua
> 8	John
> 9	Robert
> 10	Joseph
> 
> 
> 
> My name, *Tabatha*, was ranked *340* in the top 1000 girls names in *1980*. (Although these are US stats.... don't know about the UK?!)

I know that in 1980 in the UK Amy was an unusual name mum agonised over it for ages worried I would be picked on cos of it, uts why I have the 'classic' middle name of Elizabeth, so I could use that instead if I wanted


----------



## lisa35

Top 1,000 Baby Names for 1973

(Click on name to see historical trend)
Rank Male Name Female Name
1 Michael Jennifer
2 Christopher Amy
3 Jason Michelle
4 James Kimberly
5 David Lisa
6 John Melissa
7 Robert Angela
8 Brian Heather
9 William Stephanie
10 Matthew Rebecca

Mine was 5th top name and i hate my name. My son who's 7 is at number 9 top name wow :)


----------



## Blah11

I'm 1987 and my name was 3rd :)


----------



## Megz143

1989 aswell lol my names 11th not too bad eh! x


----------



## Mervs Mum

Great thread!! 

*1974

*Jennifer
Amy
Michelle
Heather 
Angela
Kimberly
Melissa
*LISA
*Stephanie
Rebecca

Michael
Jason
Christopher
David 
James
John
Robert
Brian
Matthew 
William

I TOLD my Mum my name was common!! She said 'If you notice there are only really Lisa's that are younger than you......they copied off me....'

:rofl:


----------



## ittybitty

polo_princess said:


> What were the top 10 baby names for the year you were born? Thought it'd be interesting to see how times change ....
> 
> This site also displays the top 1,000 names for each year ... is your own name on that list and what number?
> 
> For me ...
> 
> 1986
> 
> *Girls*
> Jessica
> Ashley
> Amanda
> Jenifer
> Sarah
> Stephanie
> Nicole
> Brittany
> Heather
> Elizabeth
> 
> *Boys*
> Michael
> Christopher
> Matthew
> Joshua
> David
> Daniel
> James
> Andrew
> Robert
> John
> 
> My name comes *62nd* :)

I was also 1986, my name was #33 (Angela)


----------



## CHARLEYCLAN

AnnaBanana9 said:


> *1976* (Eek! I'm old! :rofl: )
> 
> *Top 10 Girls' Names*
> 
> Jennifer
> Amy
> Melissa
> Heather
> Angela
> Michelle
> Kimberly
> Jessica
> Lisa
> Amanda
> 
> *Top 10 Boys' Names*
> 
> Michael
> Jason
> Christopher
> David
> James
> John
> Robert
> Brian
> Matthew
> Daniel
> 
> *My name - Anna - was #78 that year.*

my name- Grace- wasn't a popular name back then #393 !!!


----------



## memewest

1971 for me. :wacko: Gawd i'm showing my age!!! :cry:

1. Michael
2. James
3. David
4. John
5. Robert
6. Christopher
7. William
8. Jason
9. Brian
10. Scott

1. Jennifer
2. Michelle
3. Lisa
4. Kimberley
5. Amy
6. Angela
7. Melissa
8. Tammy
9. Mary
10. Tracy

Maria is #79 but i have an 'E' on the end of my name not an 'A'

Guess my name is more known for a middle name and not a first name....


----------



## booflebump

*1984*
Jennifer Girl 

2 Jessica Girl 

3 Ashley 

4 Amanda Both 

5 Sarah Girl 

6 Stéphanie Girl 

7 Nicole Girl 

8 Melissa 

9 Heather

10 Elizabeth

My name appears at.....ok it doesnt appear at all! xxxx


----------



## madseasons

*1978*

Boy Names Girl Names 
1 Michael 1 Jennifer 
2 Jason 2 Melissa 
3 Christopher 3 Jessica 
4 David 4 Amy 
5 James 5 Heather 
6 Matthew 6 Amanda 
7 John 7 Angela 
8 Robert 8 Sarah 
9 Brian 9 Michelle 
10 Joseph 10 Nicole 

My name was #136! hahaha (Deanna)


----------



## AppleBlossom

*1989*

*Girls*
1 Jessica 
2 Ashley 
3 Brittany 
4 Amanda 
5 Sarah 
6 Samantha 
7 Jennifer 
8 Stéphanie
9 Lauren
10 Elizabeth

My name comes *24th*

*Boys*
1 Michael
2 Christopher
3 Matthew
4 Joshua
5 David
6 Daniel
7 Andrew
8 Justin 
9 James
10 Robert


----------



## PeanutBean

Elphaba said:


> 1979 for me. I seem to remember the most common girls names in my year at school were Emma and Louise (though obviously I'm in the UK not US).
> 
> GIRLS
> Jennifer
> Melissa
> Amanda
> Jessica
> Amy
> Sarah
> Heather
> Angela
> Nicole
> Michelle
> 
> BOYS
> Michael
> Christopher
> Jason
> David
> James
> Matthew
> John
> Robert
> Joshua
> Brian
> 
> My name (Kerry) came in at 251 for girls and 358 for boys that year. Seems to have been most popular about ten years before I was born.
> 
> K x

I'm 1979 too but I have never known a Melissa in my life! Must've been different in the UK. In the US my name was no.90. DH's name was no. 82 the year he was born (1982, spooky!).


----------



## Laura--x

1991..

*Girls*
Ashley
Jessica
Brittany
Amanda
Samantha
Sarah
Stephanie
Jennifer

*Boys*
Michael
Christopher
Matthew
Joshua
Andrew
Daniel
James
David

My name is 35 :)


----------



## tasha41

*1989*

_Girls _
Jessica
Ashley
Brittany
Amanda
Sarah
Samantha
Jennifer
Stephanie
Lauren
Elizabeth

_Boys _
Michael
Christopher
Matthew
Joshua
David
Daniel
Andrew
Justin
James
Robert

My name is #87 on the list.


----------



## maz

AnnaBanana9 said:


> *1976* (Eek! I'm old! :rofl: )
> 
> *Top 10 Girls' Names*
> 
> Jennifer
> Amy
> Melissa
> Heather
> Angela
> Michelle
> Kimberly
> Jessica
> Lisa
> Amanda
> 
> *Top 10 Boys' Names*
> 
> Michael
> Jason
> Christopher
> David
> James
> John
> Robert
> Brian
> Matthew
> Daniel
> 
> *My name - Anna - was #78 that year.*


My name was ranked 149 that year!!! And I also feel old.


----------

